# Black Bears



## bobhowdy (Jun 15, 2021)

Some of my recent Black Bear photography
Cades Cove / Great Smoky Mountains National Park ........ I am fortunate to live 25 minutes from the "Cove"
Canon R5 / Canon RF100-500mm


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. I really like your shots. Well done, Bob.


----------



## bobhowdy (Jun 16, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I really like your shots. Well done, Bob.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2021)

If this is the start of a BB thread then I have a couple from the Northern BC interior and Haida Gwaii. It was Spring and they were hungry.




.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice shots, Jack.


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 8, 2021)

This is Hoss visiting us in our backyard, in North Central Florida back in 2019. He still meanders through once in a while.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice series, jabird56.


----------

